# MFD Options and Settings



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

Guys, got my 10 CC Sport last week and have been messing with the MFD settings but find some on my car that are not listed in my manual, and have some that are in the manual but not listed on my screen. Wanted to see if you guys can shed some light,
Under the Convenience menu:
missing "mirror lowering function"
I have a "ATA confirmation" with a choice of on or off ??? don't know what this is
also have a "Convenience mode" with a choice of off, all, or driver ???? what is this? 
Under Lights and Vision:
missing "convenience turn signal function"
missing "footwell lights"
I have a "comfort indicator" setting with a choice of off or on ????? what is this??
Thanks guys for helping me decipher these.


----------



## pgeller (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: MFD Options and Settings (03.5GTI)*

Congrats on a great car! I've got an 09 Sport MT and just love it.
Lots of cool features, and I understand some of them (mostly from VagCom documentation and these forums, and some experimenting):
Mirror lowering - supposed to lower the right rearview mirror when in reverse to help you see. May only work on cars with rear distance sensors or rear camera.
ATA confirmation - beep the horn when locking/unlocking doors with remote.
Convenience mode - MAYBE door lock related, maybe not
Convenience turn signal - ?
Footwell lights - you either got'em or you don't. I don't.
Comfort indicatior - Blink turn signals three times on quick stab, great for chaning lanes. I get this confused with Convenience turn signal.
Somebody here must know the truth.
pg
_Modified by pgeller at 2:50 PM 9-4-2009_


_Modified by pgeller at 2:51 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

does anyone know how to turn on the digital speed in the MFD ? i can't find it


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (kdagher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdagher* »_does anyone know how to turn on the digital speed in the MFD ? i can't find it

Go into the "Settings" menu. Then select "MFD data." You can check or uncheck any of or all the items through which you want to scroll when the MFI screen is displayed. "Digit. speed" is one of them.


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (vw60606)*

I'd like to know how to have all the doors unlock when I put it into 'P'.
PITA when I go to get my daughter out the back and the door is still locked


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

The owners manual is a great resource


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (deville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deville* »_I'd like to know how to have all the doors unlock when I put it into 'P'.


To my best knowledge this cannot be done. You can, however, set it to unlock all doors when you remove the key. VW's safety philosophy is to leave the doors locked until you really want to get out of the car.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (vw60606)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw60606* »_
To my best knowledge this cannot be done. You can, however, set it to unlock all doors when you remove the key. VW's safety philosophy is to leave the doors locked until you really want to get out of the car. 

Is that through the menu or VAG-COM?


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRodfather* »_
Is that through the menu or VAG-COM?

I think it depends upon the model. On my '09 CC 3.6 Sport, it is through the menu. On my '09 Tiguan SEL, there is no convenience menu, and locking preferences could only be set by the dealer. The technician said that on Tiguan trim levels below SEL, it can no longer be adjusted at all (which I doubt). 


_Modified by vw60606 at 9:16 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (caj1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_The owners manual is a great resource

PFFFTT. I believe they include those in the cars for the female of the species.


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: MFD Options and Settings (03.5GTI)*


_Quote »_"Convenience mode" with a choice of off, all, or driver ???

That is the Door Unlock feature when removing the key.


----------

